#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Κατάλογοι Αρχείων >  > > >  >  >  Downloads - Μηχανολογικά & ΚΕΝΑΚ - Κατάλογος

## eMichanikos.gr

*1. Λογισμικό*
*AutoCad -* Metric Blocks with bolts 
*ΚΕΝΑΚ*
*Windows* - Υπολογισμός Pgen για το ΠΕΑ*Excel -* "Θερμομόνωση" Ver 2.30*Excel -* Υπολογισμός ενεργειακού κόστους θέρμανσης Ver 6.5*Excel -* Υπολογισμός Εναλλακτικών Συστημάτων Θέρμανσης (περιορισμένη/δοκιμαστική έκδοση)*Excel -* Energy Inspect*Excel -* Υπολογισμός κόστους εξωτερικής θερμομόνωσης *
2. Νομοθεσία * *
**ΚΕΝΑΚ*
Κανονισμός Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης Κτιρίων (ΚΕΝΑΚ - ΦΕΚ 407/Β/09.04.2010)Άδειες Ενεργειακών Επιθεωρητών - Α' μέρος Ερωτο-ΑπαντήσεωνΚατάρτιση ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών - Θεματικές Ενότητες ΔΕΚατάρτιση ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών - Θεματικές Ενότητες ΔΚ
Κανονισμός Θερμομόνωσης *Πυροπροστασία*
Κανονισμός Πυροπροστασίας Κτιρίων Π.Δ.71/88Λήψη μέτρων πυροπροστασίας σε βιοτεχνικές και  βιομηχανικές εγκαταστάσειςΥποχρέωση εγκατάστασης Πυροσβεστήρων Κατηγορίας F στα  επαγγελματικά μαγειρείαΕγκεκριμμένα υλικά κατηγορίας F (λίπη-έλαια)Φ701.2 11-1-2010 Διάρκεια ισχύος πιστοποιητικού  πυροπροστασίας *Φυσικό Αέριο*
Κανονισμός εσωτερικών εγκαταστάσεων Φ.Α.Κανονισμός δικτύων πολυαιθυλαινίου διανομής Φ.Α.Κανονισμός χαλύβδινων δικτύων διανομής Φ.Α. *Υγραέριο*
Αποστάσεις δεξαμενών υγραερίου υπό πίεση σε  βιομηχανικές, βιοτεχνικές και επαγγελματικές εγκαταστάσειςΤεχνικός κανονισμός εγκαταστάσεων υγραερίουΜέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη ποσότητα και όγκος υγρού υγραερίουΚαθορισμός τεχνικών προδιαγραφών σχετικά με το υγραέριο  σε διάφορες εγκαταστάσειςΑποφ-Δ3/14858/93, (ΦΕΚ-477/Β/01.07.1993)-Παράρτημα 2  : Αποστάσεις δεξαμενών υγραερίου υπό πίεση σε βιομηχανικές, 
*Βιοκαύσιμα*
ΥΑ 189533/07.11.2011 που επιτρέπει τα βιοκαύσιμα 
*Ανελκυστήρες*
ΚΥΑ για Ανελκυστήρες: εγκατάσταση, λειτουργία, ασφάλειαEγκατάσταση, λειτουργία, συντήρηση και ασφάλεια των  ανελκυστήρων 
Κανονισμός "Εγχειρίδιο λειτουργίας και συντήρησης"Κανονισμός εγκατάστασης παροχετευτικών αγωγώνΜείωση εκπομπών καύσης μέσω μέτρων εξοικονόμησης  καυσίμωνΚαθορισμός τρόπου εγκατάστασης και τοποθέτησηςΝ.3325/2005 - ΦΕΚ 68/Α'/11.03.2005: Ίδρυση και  λειτουργία βιομηχανικών-βιοτεχνικών εγκαταστάσεωνΑποχετεύσειςKλιματισμός κτιριακών χώρωνΒαθμός όχλησης βιομηχ - βιοτεχνικών δραστηριοτήτωνEγκαταστάσεις σε κτίρια - Διανομή ατμού μέχρι PN  16-300CΚανονισμός Ελέγχων Ανυψωτικών Μηχανημάτων 
*3. Έντυπα* 

*4.* * Βιβλιογραφία-Βοηθήματα*
Ενεργειακό ΓυαλίΕξοικονόμηση ενέργειας σε αντλίες νερούΕπιλογή υλικών σωλήνων 
*Πυροπροστασία*
Μελέτη πυροπροστασίας (για υγραέριο) *5. Συνέδρια - Σεμινάρια*


*Ευχαριστίες:*
Το eMichanikos.gr ευχαριστεί όσους συνέβαλαν στη δημιουργία του παρόντος καταλόγου.

----------

